# Fifth CP Batch - Dreamy Coffee & Cream Bars



## topcat (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,

This is my first batch in a Nizzy 12 bar mould and my first two-layer soap   

I used Turkish Mocha FO in the brown layer as well as coffee grounds, fresh liquid coffee and cocoa powder added at trace.   The top creamy layer has no added fragrance, just buttermilk powder mixed into aloe vera juice.  Then I brushed the tops with Cappucino Mica.  They smell divine!

Click on the thumbnail to see a larger pic.

Tanya  

First Layer


----------



## digit (Nov 22, 2008)

OOoooohhh la-la!! I must get a scratch and sniff monitor! 



Digit


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 22, 2008)

Loverly! They look very cool!


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 22, 2008)

awesome but I just dont have the space for all the eo and colors. :{ sure wish I did.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 22, 2008)

Those look fabulous!


----------



## peaches (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks amazing!  I love the swirl.


----------



## topcat (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys  

Just wanted to let you know I used a bar for the first time today and I am in LOVE!!!  Smells just like a mocha coffee double shot espresso and the top (creamy) layer smells like buttermilk too - lots of bubbly and creamy lather which lasts for ages and the bottom of the soap is scrubby.

I am so loving this CP soaping thing.....could I be addicted? :wink:   

Tanya


----------



## Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

OOooo! Those are really nice...very elegant.


----------



## topcat (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Bunny.  I gave several of these out as Chrissie presents and everyone who received on just kept on smelling it and saying "ooh" and "aah" a lot    

Don't think they want to use them as soap - one said she will keep it in her underwear drawer!!!

Tanya


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome. Nice job.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Jan 2, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Don't think they want to use them as soap - one said she will keep it in her underwear drawer!!!


I really do have my "use it" soap and collectible soap. I have one from Tab and Deda in my collectibles. They are also inspirational. And I have the Geisha soap from Zaja. I do have a bar I treasure 'cuz it smells marvelous!!! The creator made a blend that is soooooo dreamy, I keep the bar shoved up my nostrils. That way noone will touch it.  



Digit


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Digit!  Yes, I have a bar or two from starduster (aren't I lucky) which I am saving for a rainy day.....probably so I can run outside and suds up with them!!!

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Jan 6, 2009)

topcat, those soaps look positively edible.  I envy your Christmas present recipients!


----------



## starduster (Jan 6, 2009)

*Genius strikes*

I bow to the SOAP ARTISTE.
You will need servants now to do the mundane .
   
Inssure your Muse and hog tie her /him


----------



## Healinya (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow. I would have a very hard time using those soaps. They look incredible.   

I never thought to brush mica on the top like that.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yummy  
I need coffee now (and cake)!


----------

